# TeamSpeak 3 server behind VPN



## mrw1986 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello all,

My configuration is as follows: No-ip host name which redirects to my WAN IP. My router routes the traffic to my PC which hosts my TeamSpeak 3 server which is bound the local ip address of my PC. I wish to use PIA VPN while keeping my server active. Is this possible? I want people to still be able to connect to the server by using the No-ip host name.

Thanks!


----------



## Cryotheos (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi mrw1986,

I have the exact same issue, just wondering if you ever managed to figure out a solution to this?

Thanks.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, I ended up creating a Virtual Machine for when I need the VPN. This way, the TS3 server is always running on my physical PC and I can fire up the VM when I want to be behind the VPN.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 21, 2015)

Well if you're using a redirecting host name service you'll just have to update your external IP to match what you're using in PIA. Unfortunately this can change a lot. I know my OpenDNS updater gets pissed frequently because of the changing IP addresses. 

I have actually taken the same approach as you, and have created a VM for when using the VPN service, which I have found to  be quite good...at least as good as reviews I read about PIA. Odds are the solution you performed will be the easiest to manage with the least amount of fuss.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Well if you're using a redirecting host name service you'll just have to update your external IP to match what you're using in PIA. Unfortunately this can change a lot. I know my OpenDNS updater gets pissed frequently because of the changing IP addresses.
> 
> I have actually taken the same approach as you, and have created a VM for when using the VPN service, which I have found to  be quite good...at least as good as reviews I read about PIA. Odds are the solution you performed will be the easiest to manage with the least amount of fuss.



It's been great, I run an Ubuntu VM with PIA and get around 150Mbps down and 20Mbps up. I have Comcast 105Mbps. PIA maxes out my internet connection no problem. I haven't found another VPN service who has consistently done so.


----------



## Cryotheos (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, I think i will do the same and create a VM to use with PIA.


----------

